# DOT mandated physical HELP!



## codecrazy (Nov 9, 2009)

How do I code this physical and the paperwork that needs to be filled out for the DOT?  Its preventative services right?  He is 68 years old, so 99397?  How do I code the forms that the Dr. has to fill out?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 9, 2009)

Our occupational dept bills 99455 w/ V70.5


----------



## codecrazy (Nov 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks that is a perfect fit!


----------



## kbarron (Nov 10, 2009)

The CPT states these are special evaluation and management svs used prior to life or disability insurance certificates.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 10, 2009)

kbarron said:


> The CPT states these are special evaluation and management svs used prior to life or disability insurance certificates.



99455 is placed under the header "*Work Related *Or Medical Disability Eval. Services".....


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2009)

We always used the age specific preventive codes with a 32 modifier for mandated service and billed it to the employer most of the time.  Om occaision we were instucted to bill the insurane but we were paid when we appended the 32 modifier.


----------

